# parts needed for 2 frame honey extractor



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

The company that sells that extractor is GEORGAKIS INOX They are a Chinese company that outsources their merchandise. Do a search for them on google. Had you bought one of the many quality American extractors on the market it probably would still be working, If not the retailer would have parts available. Chinese stuff quite frequently is not the bargain it seems to be! Good Luck.


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

try ebay
nick


----------



## angryhippie (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks. I'll look into that. I got this as a package deal used from someone that was retiring several years ago. It was the extractor, uncapping tank, buckets, hot knives, tons of boxes. It all cost me next to nothing. the plan is to upgrade to a much larger and better extractor, but it's not in the budget for this year.


----------



## jfeist (Oct 22, 2015)

I have the same issue! Did you have any luck finding a source for parts?

--Jonathan


----------



## angryhippie (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a local machine shop that owes me a favor that said they were going to make/order me stainless steel gears that would work, but they got busy and weren't going to have it done in time. So for the time being I took off all the gears and hooked up a corded to the shaft on the basket and had a second person run the drill in forward and reverse to spin out the honey. It wasn't ideal, but it worked and it was actually a whole lot easier than turning the hand crank.


----------



## jfeist (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. It is a pretty dreadful extractor! <lol> Good job improving it.


----------



## angryhippie (Mar 11, 2010)

it's unfortunate too, because if they would have just used stainless gears it would have lasted for a long time


----------



## jfeist (Oct 22, 2015)

The handle on mine broke off. (That is, the one I'm borrowing from my friend.) The gears are actually still going, but it's only received light use.


----------



## angryhippie (Mar 11, 2010)

I might actually have a spare handle in with all my stuff. post a picture of what's broken so I can see if I can help you out.


----------



## afleischer (Oct 6, 2015)

Tenbears said:


> The company that sells that extractor is GEORGAKIS INOX They are a Chinese company that outsources their merchandise. Do a search for them on google. Had you bought one of the many quality American extractors on the market it probably would still be working, If not the retailer would have parts available. Chinese stuff quite frequently is not the bargain it seems to be! Good Luck.


GEORGAKIS INOX


----------

